# Wenvoe tunnel Wales March 2016



## andylen (Aug 11, 2016)

Loved this straight tunnel with a slight downhill slope. There is a large pipe half buried which had to walk along as there was so much water running through it. 3 months of rain every day previous. It is in Wales !!

Wenvoe Tunnel is a disused tunnel on the defunct Barry Railway that runs under Culverhouse Cross on the western outskirts of Cardiff, in the Vale of Glamorgan, south Wales. It was opened in 1889 on a line used to carry coal to Barry Docks, and closed in 1963. WIKI

Followed to track line north ob google maps and also went to Cwm Coke Works eventually.Coke for the steam boats .

Walked the full length which in not advisable as the exit is steep and loose. then over a fence into a scrapyard, then over a roof onto the road. Half way next time. 


IMG_9946 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr



IMG_9949 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_9961 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_9962 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_9977 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_9982 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_9984 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_9985 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_9991 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr



IMG_0010 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


Loved the mineral deposits left on the brickwork from the water running through. The black running through may be the bitumen lining between the layers of brick or natural from the strata.


----------



## tazong (Aug 11, 2016)

You got some nice piccys there bud - hope you wore your wellys


----------



## andylen (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you. Needs a reshoot. Only walking boots so had to stay on the pipe must of the way as mud the up to a foot of water.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 12, 2016)

Very good post. This tunnel has some interesting features, apart from the amount of water.


----------



## dirge (Aug 12, 2016)

Great pics matey


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 12, 2016)

I like the decay in this one and how you've captured it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (Aug 12, 2016)

I always carried a broom hilt when nosing in tunnels just to probe ahead of me feet, saved me a few times, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 12, 2016)

Love a good tunnel explore me.

Well photographed; well done


----------

